# Crappie catch Lake Livingston



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Went out last week, and caught my limit. I could say it was a great day!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice.... Very Nice.....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG. That is sweet


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a fish fry to me! WTG


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great box of crappie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

That’s a fine mess of crappie. I’ll say it here, if I could catch crappie like that consistently, I’d never molest a white bass again.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

good catch !!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Great catch. They look like they're pretty good size too. That is a day to remember for sure'
Tight lines!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going !


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*solid catch*

way to go, is the limit 25??:texasflag


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I need to start targeting them instead of catching them while fishing for WB.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

denimdeerslayer said:


> I need to start targeting them instead of catching them while fishing for WB.


Watch out, you'll be addicted....


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

silentkilla said:


> Watch out, you'll be addicted....


True that, was caught up in the bass tournament rat race for years and started crappie fishing with my kiddos and never looked back.

Nice box of slabs OP! Used to be common on Livingston years ago. Not so much nowdays.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Heck of a Box !! Congrats


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

c hook said:


> way to go, is the limit 25??:texasflag


Yes, 25, I even caught more just for fun and released them.


----------

